# voipcheap



## AT43 (7 Février 2008)

Bonjour à Tous,

J'essaie d'installer voipcheap sur mon Macbook mais sans succés.
Quelqu'un a -il une solution.
Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2008)

oui
le jetter 
( ou l'installer sous windows)

c'est pour windows


> System requirements:
> 
> *PC* running* Windows Vista, XP, 2000 *(with SP2)



prends un des dizaines d'autres services similaires compatibles Mac
comme skype qui marche bien


----------



## AT43 (7 Février 2008)

Il est pourtant noté comme compatible avec Mac sur la page du site mais il n'est pas possible de le télécharger directement je pense qu'il faut passer par un service tiers?
Je l'utilise sur PC au bureau il a gros avantage à mon avis par rapport à Skype c'est que tu peux utiliser ton portable pour faire tes appels.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2008)

voipcheap
tu as télechargé leur truc pour mac ?
là on rigole sec 
(c'est un exe... donc pas Mac  )

vraiment cheap quoi


----------



## AT43 (7 Février 2008)

Rigolo avant de foutre des autres lis bien ce que j'ai écrit et va voir sur leur site si tu sais lire, ce dont je doute à voir ta réponse.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

je crois que tu ne veux pas comprendre. Il est écrit: pour les utilsateurs mac ou linux, cliquez ici. et pas "available for mac and linux"

As tu été au bout? Oui? où as tu  vu une version Mac?

Pascal a raison, il n'y a pas de version mac actuellement, peut être plus tard mais pas aujourd'hui. Par contre, ils récuperent bien les adresses mail... pour quoi faire???

Enfin, la dernière fois que j'ai téléchargé une version pc de trillian où la mention garantie sansspyware ou addware grantie... résultat 3 jours a chasser ctte S*****e de M*** de addware qui m'ouvrait une page météo


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2008)

AT43 a dit:


> Rigolo avant de foutre des autres lis bien ce que j'ai écrit et va voir sur leur site si tu sais lire, ce dont je doute à voir ta réponse.



1-c'est pas de toi que je rigolais c'est de EUX

2-mais maintenant après ta reflexion je vais aussi rigoler de  toi
car sii  toi tu lis bien le site comme déjà indiqué  par ZRXOlivier  et moi même...
 tu aurais vu  qu'il n' y a pas de version  pour Mac
et que le fichier proposé " mac et linux cliquer ici " est un exe
setupvoipcheapCOM.exe


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> 1-c'est pas de toi que je rigolais c'est de EUX
> 
> 2-mais maintenant après ta reflexion je vais aussi rigoler de  toi
> car sii  toi tu lis bien le site comme déjà indiqué  par ZRXOlivier  et moi même...
> ...



tiens t'as essayé aussi? et dire que je suis au bureau sur ce PC...:rose:


----------



## toons1111 (5 Janvier 2009)

salut AT43
je pense que tu as raison sur le fait que l'on peut installer voipcheap sur un mac mais en faite il faut passer par un programme qui s'apel x-lite
J'ai essayé et j'ai trouver des sites où l'on explique comment configuré celui-ci mais sa n'a jamais marcher peut etre que tu auras plus de chance que moi..
Pour trouver x lite vas sur voipcheap.com et click sur mac user et sur la page qui apparé xlite se trouve en bas a droite..
Voila bonne chance
tcho


----------



## toons1111 (6 Janvier 2009)

re,
ca y est j'ai réussi a faire marcher x lite il fallait en faite que je prenne l'ancienne version..va savoir pourquoi mais en tt cas sa marche nickel..
seul difference avec voipcheap PC il n'y a pas les texto..

est-ce que quelqu'un aurai une solution pour envoyer les textos via sip sur mac?
merci d'vance
a +


----------



## loul003 (20 Avril 2009)

toons1111, je n'ai pas trouvé  x lite sur voip cheap mais sur d'autre site. Dois je le telecharger (quel version) et apres comment fait on pour faire marcher voipcheap 
Un grand mercis des votres aide


Tiens, un qui était passé au travers. Bon, je profite de la remontée pour le déplacer dans le bon forum !


----------

